
Show HN: Let's all work together and get better wellness as we age - nettim
http://ec2-18-191-45-49.us-east-2.compute.amazonaws.com
======
pombo
I would be more compelled to try it out if it didn't require me to sign up. It
is better to provide, or clearly show the value, before asking something from
users

~~~
nettim
Thank you for your feedback. Say there is no signup, would you be interested
in being part of this community to share your micro goals with others and see
what people are trying to achieve?

